# RZR clutch spring set ups?



## Iceman83

Just wanted to change the secoundary in RZR for a little more bite ... what are you guys running.... I like the facory stall of 1800-1900 but just want more belt grip.... 

I may would change the primary to a 2100 stall but that would be it..... I am looking some for the lines of a 28 mud tire as i plan to often run some trail tires as well


----------



## walker

from what i've been reading alot of people just run stock clutching. or contact these folks

*- You know better! - Admin*


----------



## filthyredneck

I agree....the stock clutch is actually pretty stout. My 09 rzr 800 has 31 skinny laws @ 38 lbs each and turns them without any issues at all through everything I've come across so far. I have a buddy with a rzr 800 who's been running 29.5 terms on 14" wheels @ 41 lbs per tire and he's all stock clutched as well.....NEVER seen him have any belt trouble and I've witnessed him go through things that I wouldn't even attempt on my renegade. My mom/stepdad have a 12' rzr 800 on 29.5 swamplites @ 38 lbs each....no probs, Dad's 12' rzr 800 is on 28 swamplites which are also 38 lbs (wierd, but thats what it says online) no probs, and they have a buddy with an older (08/09) rzr 800 thats been running 28 swamplites for years and this year swapped to 29.5 terms on 12" wheels......Still hasn't had any belt issues.

This being said, I'm sure you could gain some performance back, but my point is....you don't need to waste a bunch of money to get that machine to pull 28" tires.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

^^^^agreed 100%. I have a EPI extreme murder kit in mine and absolutely HATE it. Stall is ay 2100 and will jerk your neck off when taking off. I want to put something different on it, maybe a qsc or /// in my future. Keep in mind, my motor is far from stock and I think that has a little to do with the quick response it has.


----------



## Bruiser

Im glad this was brought up... I have an 800 RZRS and Ive been running 27" Dirt Tammers. I just switched out to some 29.5x10x12 Outlaws to ride at Boggs and Boulders Park more for trails and mud. I was curious to see if I needed to do a clutch kit or not. I always stay in low range anyways when in the goo.


----------



## filthyredneck

My opinion is you dont really need to clutch a rzr unless you're racing it or doing something very extreme with it. Try it with the new tires and see what you think....if you feel the need to upgrade after that then let us know what you went to and how you like it.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## birddog76

filthyredneck said:


> My opinion is you dont really need to clutch a rzr unless you're racing it or doing something very extreme with it. Try it with the new tires and see what you think....if you feel the need to upgrade after that then let us know what you went to and how you like it.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


 just springs and weights from qsc is a good set up , i run 31s it helps alot in taking off in high range also pulls a little harder, not alot of stall.


----------



## filthyredneck

^ see were we ride theres no need to ever put it high. I ride in low everywhere unless I drive it to store down the street from my house. (same way with my renegade)

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## birddog76

filthyredneck said:


> ^ see were we ride theres no need to ever put it high. I ride in low everywhere unless I drive it to store down the street from my house. (same way with my renegade)
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


i keep in high on open trails before the holes or spots where i need 4x4 . alot less rpms and fuel being sucked down.


----------



## countryboy61283

What's a good epi spring to run in the secondary though??


----------



## 07limegreenbrute

I just got a rzr s with 31 outlaws. And it needs clutch springs. Anyone of yall know which color for primary and secondary would be the best??


----------



## filthyredneck

birddog76 said:


> i keep in high on open trails before the holes or spots where i need 4x4 . alot less rpms and fuel being sucked down.


We dont ride fast enough to get up to high rpms lol. A couple weeks ago I brought my renegade to the dealer to have the maintainance light turned off and they were shocked that my average speed came up as 0-13 mph.


----------

